# 300 weatherby magnum



## bill kortens (Sep 25, 2008)

I recently inherited a 300 weatherby magnum and am unfamiliar with what rounds I can use in it. I've been shooting 180 grn wheatherby factory loads and would like to shoot a lighter grain bullet to reduce the recoil while practicing. Can I safely chamber a shorter Winchester 300 magnum round in this rife?


----------



## tabes (Apr 11, 2006)

bill absoulutely not only use .300 weatherby magnum ammo .300 winchester is a completely diffrent caliber iknow the weatherby ammo is expensive but only use weatherby magnum ammo your gun will malfunction and this is for safety reasons


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

One other thing I learned first hand about the weatherby mag. After each time you shoot it, tighten the screws that are fore and aft of the trigger guard. They come loose after shooting and if you do not keep them tight, you will miss your 6X6 bull on that trip of a lifetime and have that memory haunt you forever! :x


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

You can get 150's, 165's and many other bullet weights for the 300 weatherby, although, you may have to reload.

Make sure whatever you intend to shoot hunting you sight in with as different bullets shoot to different places, sometimes by a lot, just a change in brand of bullet in the same weight can make a huge difference. I have a 222 that is sighted in for 40 and 50 gr noslers, and if I switch to 50 gr winchesters it shoots almost 6 inches high and 6 inches right in a nice tight group.

As far as the screws coming loose, if they do, which they shouldn't, use loctite on them, the kind that you can still unscrew later.

Another option would be to install a muzzle break, or a mercury recoil reducer in the stock. Since it is inherited, i would assume it is older and may be worth a bit of money, so probably the best bet is the mercury recoil reducer in the stock. One note of warning on those, they do work, but they also change the balance of the gun.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Yes, for sure....DO NOT USE 300WM AMMO in the weatherby. It would be very dangerous.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

You know how we don't read directions. Well the guy at Burger brothers(yes I am old) told me that the screws need to be checked after each use because it is a magnum. He further went on to say that it is in the owners manual. I went home and read the "directions" and sure as I am sitting here today, 16 days from the opening of pheasant season,  There it was in black and white. Check after each use! I didn't think they should come loose either but they do and they did. I chose to rid myself of a rifle I had to check and bought a remiington 30-06 pump and never looked back.. The weatherby mark V was a beauty however. Good luck and perhaps the loc-tite will work.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Must have been a thing particular to that rifle when they were made. I have both a 300 weatherby, in a weatherby, and a 300 WinM in a Model 70. Doesn't say that in the instructions and have never had a screw come loose on either.

It is a bit puzzling, that a high dollar gun would be known enough for that to have it in the manual.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Well, that's exactly what I thought. That's why I don't own it anymore. I was a mighty proud owner till then. I may still have the manual. I'll try to find it.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

like every one else said dont put annything other than 300 weatherby mag amo in the gun and like one of the guys noted yes u can get 150 and 165's in the 300 weatherby all of which are available in the weatherby brand ammo yes there expensive but worth it you can also get the remington factory ammo for about half the price as the weatherby brand ammmunition or you could always take up reloading


----------

